# Baileys Approach Autograph 765



## Junebeere (Jun 5, 2013)

Ok, still looking for our ultimate motorhome and although recommended against it will be viewing at the Motor home show on the 19th. However, I have just seen the Baileys Approach Autograph 765 and it touched all my emotional requirements - that is where I always let myself down....... I am an emotional buyer........ I read all the recommendations on site.... but in my heart I feel I might make an expensive mistake .... My husband is different and we generally reign each other in, but I really appreciate the comments of the forum.....
http://www.practicalmotorhome.com/news/bailey-launches-uks-first-drop-down-bed-motorhome

I love it but is that because I get big and beautiful... but perhaps without understanding the downside?????

I still am trying to understand how the payload weight works to the actual weight of the vehicle .... HELP


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We called into Whitearches in Northampton on our way to Bournemouth on Saturday and saw the new Bailey Approaches and they do look very good.They are so much better than the first Bailey motorhomes and I was really tempted to trade our trusty CI Cipro in.


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*Bailey*

We saw the new baileys at Lincoln they looked nice inside.then we looked from the outside well the one with the drop down bed was awfull all the chassis could be seen as you looked down the sides.that realy put me off before you buy just check the sides

Tude


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

There is a road test of the new 740 in this months [Oct] CC magazine. There was a comment about the fresh and waste water tanks. On the prototype they hung down well below the chassis rails giving a ground clearance of only 5". Production ones have been modified and the clearance is now 7" but still below the chassis rails. They gave a warning if you regularly drive over rough ground of the likelihood of grounding them. i wonder how 'winterised' they are?


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*tanks*

the tanks cannot be lower than the chassis. stand 20 or 30 feet from the side and look how much of the chassis shows underneath.if the tanks were lower am sure they would catch sleeping policeman

tude


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: tanks*



tude said:


> the tanks cannot be lower than the chassis. stand 20 or 30 feet from the side and look how much of the chassis shows underneath.if the tanks were lower am sure they would catch sleeping policeman
> 
> tude


I only quoted the CC road test report. 
Picture from Bailey web site below;


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*tanks*

hi ray yes a can see the tanks you can also see from the pic how low and much the tanks are visable. ????


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

The combination of that very poor ground clearance and wide body would put me off. Not the vehicle I'd fancy driving down some of those Cornish lanes, or on rough-and-ready approach roads to sites either for that matter.


----------



## PeeEll (Oct 1, 2013)

Looked at a 745 at our local dealer and couldn't believe how low-slung it was - looked like the tanks would hit the slightest obstruction. If not them then the front end of the Alko chassis rails or the fixed habitation step.

A non-starter for us as I think it would ground even trying to get onto our driveway. I guess they might be fine for main road cruising between well laid out sites, but no good at all for what we like: getting out in the wilds on minor roads, tracks down to beach carparks etc. Every little ramp down off or up onto the road and you'd be gritting your teeth as you eased over the hump..

Bear in mind too that the 765 that the OP fancies has a longer wheelbase than the 740/745 so would ground even more easily.


----------



## Junebeere (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys - really appreciated - as I said I am an emotional buyer - need to get advice - any recommended motor homes? We are looking for min 4 birth - liked the idea of a drop down providing more space - thought to pay around £40k but everything looks so much more expensive .....


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

PeeEll said:


> ..
> 
> Bear in mind too that the 765 that the OP fancies has a longer wheelbase than the 740/745 so would ground even more easily.


Actually the 740/745/750 and 765 all have the same length 7.45 metres!


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Well I have the 740 and can honestly say That we have been over rough ground speed bumps and unpaved roads and not hit anything yet. The only time I thought we had was because the overflow pipe is low and will drag on any obstacles. 
No problem going down small lanes as long as the mirrors go through the rest will follow.

Peter.


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

Does it have to be brand new? Plenty of vans out there which have the requirement you have in the second hand market. Probably with a better spec as well.


----------



## PeeEll (Oct 1, 2013)

Nethernut said:


> PeeEll said:
> 
> 
> > ..
> ...


Longer WHEELBASE, not length.


----------



## Freddieboy175 (Sep 29, 2014)

*Water tank emptying or showing empty*

I have just brought a motor home Bailey autograph 740 2015 model just wondering why after using the shower for a few minutes it slows down than it starts beeping on the control ,thought these where a 100 ltr tank

Why if it's empty (well I guess it's not) it's not showing in the waist tank

Any ideas please


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Water tank emptying or showing empty*



> I have just brought a motor home Bailey autograph 740 2015 model just wondering why after using the shower for a few minutes it slows down than it starts beeping on the control ,thought these where a 100 ltr tank
> 
> Why if it's empty (well I guess it's not) it's not showing in the waist tank
> 
> Any ideas please


Although the van may have a 100ltr water tank the Alde heater is, AFAIK , not an instantaneous heater and will only heat a limited amount of hot water at a time (probably 8 - 10 ltr). I assume the beeping is a warning that you have used up all the hot water that is available. If that's the case you are lucky as my van has a Truma combi and the only warning I get is that the water starts to turn cold


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Water tank emptying or showing empty*



Freddieboy175 said:


> I have just brought a motor home Bailey autograph 740 2015 model just wondering why after using the shower for a few minutes it slows down than it starts beeping on the control ,thought these where a 100 ltr tank
> 
> Why if it's empty (well I guess it's not) it's not showing in the waist tank
> 
> Any ideas please


It could be that the water level sensor has been reset incorrectly, or of course faulty. If the sensor was reset to zero when the tank was half full you would only be able to use half the tank of water before the system cuts out the pump. I had a great deal of help from SteveB123 on here but I am not sure if the same solution applies to the Autograph control unit.

David


----------



## Freddieboy175 (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Water tank emptying or showing empty*



klyne said:


> Freddieboy175 said:
> 
> 
> > I have just brought a motor home Bailey autograph 740 2015 model just wondering why after using the shower for a few minutes it slows down than it starts beeping on the control ,thought these where a 100 ltr tank
> ...


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

We have the 740SE approach and really like it. We like to go to the wild places, North Scotland and off the beaten track , and have not had a problem with width even on the single track roads thanks to passing places. Ditto, if the mirrors go through so will the rest of the van. Only time we had a scrape was getting on the Orkney ferry when the tide was low, but it was a minor scrape on the bottom. As long as you are aware of the exta width and the bottom you should be OK. It is a really nice airy van, and we think good value for money.
Cheers
Lesley


----------

